# Where EOI Selection is heading to..



## klt

From the results of the selection results of the last two times it seems that lower point EOIs are not getting selected any more. In the past there had always been some selection of EOIs submitted with working experience but w/o job offer and applying from outside NZ...

What is the logic behind it? If they do not select those lower point EOIs they should let applicant know that they are not going to select them any longer... it is kind of cheating for money.


----------



## topcat83

klt said:


> From the results of the selection results of the last two times it seems that lower point EOIs are not getting selected any more. In the past there had always been some selection of EOIs submitted with working experience but w/o job offer and applying from outside NZ...
> 
> What is the logic behind it? If they do not select those lower point EOIs they should let applicant know that they are not going to select them any longer... it is kind of cheating for money.


If you look back at the history of selections over the last year, you'll see that generally there are always over 500 selected, and at least some were without a job offer. This fortnight just over 600 were selected, but all had over 140 points or a job offer. It's the first time this year that this has happened.

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/r...805-A2B4-3EBC18F9FC8B/0/FactSheet20110630.pdf

This means that New Zealand have not changed their selection criteria, but that there were more people in the pool with higher points or a job offer. They were, of course, selected in preference to those with lower points and no job offer. 

It makes me ask whether there's been an influx of applications, and if so, why?


----------



## klt

I do not think there's been an influx, if you look at the remaining EOIs in the pools it is around the same as that of in the past months. That said, I agree with what u said - more people in the pool with higher points. I have read that not-selected EOIs remain in the pool for 6 months. 

Fingers crossed for future selections.


----------



## topcat83

Here's the history of EOI selections for 2011. 2011 selections and New Zealand Residence Programme Fact Sheets - New Zealand Immigration Service

The number of EOIs selected has stayed roughly the same (and in fact this selection it was increased) but the number of points needed to be in the EOIs selected has increased very recently. The selections do seem to go in waves, so if you're in the pool with a lower number of points, don't give up. It's held in the pool for 6 months.


----------



## omidvx

Hi, My EOI has been selected in latest fortnight, in my EOI I expressed I will pay for english training course for my wife... but she enrolled for the IELTS exam which willbe held in coming January... Do they accept her IELTS result if she could reach 5.0 band score?!!


----------



## topcat83

omidvx said:


> Hi, My EOI has been selected in latest fortnight, in my EOI I expressed I will pay for english training course for my wife... but she enrolled for the IELTS exam which willbe held in coming January... Do they accept her IELTS result if she could reach 5.0 band score?!!


Hi there
I think she'll have to achieve a level of 6.5 - see English language requirements

But it also says that the secondary applicant can pre-purchase English for Speakers of Other Languages (ESOL) training.

As your wife is already learning English (good for her!) This will only be seen as a positive thing - and you never know - she may achieve that 6.5 with that!


----------



## omidvx

Dear topcat83,
we applied under SMC category and I'm the principle applicant and I have already had IELTS with a band score of 6.5 and our EOI was selected.
In my EOI I claim that we will pay for (ESOL) training for my wife.
Since It was a large amount of money (around 6500 NZ$) we prefer to reduce the money we should pay.
*So the question is if she get IELTS with a band score of 5, will we get enrollment discount for English training ? (ESOL)*


----------



## topcat83

omidvx said:


> Dear topcat83,
> we applied under SMC category and I'm the principle applicant and I have already had IELTS with a band score of 6.5 and our EOI was selected.
> In my EOI I claim that we will pay for (ESOL) training for my wife.
> Since It was a large amount of money (around 6500 NZ$) we prefer to reduce the money we should pay.
> *So the question is if she get IELTS with a band score of 5, will we get enrollment discount for English training ? (ESOL)*


And the answer is - I haven't the foggiest! 

But if you find out, please tell the Forum. Also, where did you get the details of the ESOL course and the cost of it? From Immigration NZ, or somewhere else?

The best thing is to ask the immigration agent that will be assigned to you.
But that is a serious amount of money, isn't it? I searched the Web and found a number of courses that are much cheaper - see this one at http://www.mrgs.school.nz/communityed/esol_daytime_classes.aspx for $395 a term. There are some organizations that will give some training for free - usually through churches and community groups. It might be worth investigating them.


----------



## omidvx

Hi Topcat,

I have got the detail from Immigration NZ.
See the following link:
English language

There is a price table in this page and it was mentioned (for other applicants) that "If you have no IELTS certificate, or a score below 3.5, you have to pay the full amount. "


----------

